# 1995 Nissan Pickup dash lights and ac lights won't work



## Not_Me (Feb 21, 2017)

I recently picked up a low mileage Nissan Pickup, with the only problem being the dash lights and the ac lights won't work. Both the head lights and tail lights work as well as the brake lights. The previous owner did replace the factory radio with an aftermarket one and he did cut the harness for it. I wanted to know if anyone had an idea on if something from the radio could of caused this and if anyone could supply me with a wiring diagram. I've tried looking for one online, but they were all really blurry and I couldn't read them.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Have you checked the fuses?

Also, if someone forgot to reconnect the Hazard Lights push button, the lights won't work at all.


----------



## Not_Me (Feb 21, 2017)

jp2code said:


> Have you checked the fuses?
> 
> Also, if someone forgot to reconnect the Hazard Lights push button, the lights won't work at all.


I have checked the fuses, the only one that was out was the horn button and the hazard button is connected, all lights work, except dash lights and ac lights.


----------



## Not_Me (Feb 21, 2017)

A quick update since last time I posted. I've seen somewhere, that a bad dimmer switch could be the cause of this, and some say you can bypass it by bridging the pink/black and black wire on the dimmer switch harness. I did this and when I turned on the lights, my tail light fuse blew. I'm not sure what that means, but I know they communicate somehow. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Kelly Richardson (Oct 4, 2018)

Have you been able to resolve this issue with your vehicle? I have a 2006 Nissan Altima and recently my dash lights and AC lights stopped working when I turn the headlights on or into the auto position, however they work if I have the headlights switched to off position. I’m really confused.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Here is a video someone did on YouTube. Not very detailed, but I believe he just drilled a couple small holes in the bulb socket behind the cluster. Put some wires through the socket ran the wires over to the dimmer switch pos/neg wires. I believe there are 5 main bulbs for cluster. I would get a led terminal switch block and wire up sockets to the block then run the two main wires for block over to the dimmer switch wires. Hope this helps.

https://youtu.be/W053dNhQF04


----------

